# Torture Devices



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

So while I was searching the internet for Lord H's "Old Sparky" measurements, I got carried away looking through links. You never know where they'll take you!

Check out these torture devices. Anyone getting ideas for props? Hmm...:smilevil:

http://weburbanist.com/2009/11/09/brutal-torture-16-twisted-techniques/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man, nightmares tonight!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ewwwwwww


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it a bad sign that i already new about these in like the 1st grade


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha N. Fantom, not at all surprised!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Most Diabolical: The Comfy Chair!


----------

